# Dog Spike for a weimaraner.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

Whilst on my travels the other day,I noticed a few dogs secured by dog spikes stuck in the ground.They were made of metal with a 'cork screw' effect at one end to secure the spike into the ground.

Does anyone have any experience of using these,and would they be strong enough to secure a weimaraner in place!!!

I don't want to be chasing my dog around the site with a corkscrew hanging from her neck   

Here is a picture of my bundle of fun!
As you can see,we had the van's decor colour coordinated to match the dog :wink: 

Thanks in advance,
Lonewolf.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have one and it secures two lively dachshunds each going in different directions. Think there are different sizes to them as in thickness but am not 100% sure as long as its driven in far enough it should be ok make sure you have a good length of chain as ours tend to want to come in the van and nearly kill themselves trying.

We always make sure they are away from the front end too as any passing traffic they make a racket (its embarrassing).

Regards

Greenie


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Our lively young golden retriever is held securely by one of these - but it will depend on the type of ground. We often find at camp sites that the ground is very stoney and you can't get the spike in far enough. 

*If the place we have stopped is suitable* we sometimes use two spikes with a tie-out cable running between the two (not too taut but without a lot of slack). You then thread the dogs normal lead onto the cable by the handle. Thus the dog can run freely along the length of the cable without tangling a long trailing lead around himself, the other dog, us, the chairs, the van wheels, trees ... etc etc 

Edit to add: we used to have more than 1 Golden and we could never leave them tied close together as the young one would always manage to get his lead tangled around the older dogs and it could be dangerous. Definitely one spike per dog unless they are very placid.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We once used one of the corkscrew spikes with a fine chain attached as the current mutt use to chew himself free.
Don't do it!! We still have ankle scars to this day!

As\said before the screws are only as good as the ground that they are screwed into, otherwise will hold a 40kg dog easily.


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Dog spike for weimaraner*

Hi Lonewolf
We used them for many years for our English Setters very successfully but with a couple of cautions.
You need to get your dog used to the length of the rope or it will injure itself.
Sometimes the rope gets coiled round the spike and shortens the length.
The rope itself needs to be stronger than washing line.
You can see one of our past English Setters with the size of rope we used.
http://www.penmist.co.uk/gordon.html
Also
http://www.penmist.co.uk/caravan.html
Here you can see three English Setters tethered as I return with two of our other dogs.
Hope this is helpful it does depend on how your own dog reacts to it and how placid it is.
Cynthia


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Oh, and Lonewolf, the water dish invariably gets tipped over!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Years ago my ex son-in-law with support from my late husband and I (financial and otherwise) produced what was called a 'Parapeg' that secured practically anything. At one show we attended as purely visitors, we were not there to sell anything, a company was having great difficulty in keeping their display flags supported on a very windy field. I offered them a Parapeg to try with the result that I had a sale of not one but four, one for each flag! 

My husband and I took a Parapeg to the Innovations Inventors' Day on one occasion. One of the directors took it home and tried the peg to secure his child's swing ball. Again this was a great success. Innovations then wanted to market the peg but when we saw the profit margin this was not followed through. 

We did enquire about the cost of patenting the peg but again that was prohibitive.

I still have some of these pegs and for the cost of postage (I am trying not to advertise here!) I will send a peg on to anyone wanting to try one.


----------



## 95103 (May 1, 2005)

Our young Airedales would pull the corkscrews out! We attach individual ropes around our back bumpers (stainless steel) - at least we get a warning when fellow barkers are about. They love to crawl under the van to have an all round view of what is going on! At least we get a warning when control is needed.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog spike*

Hi

From experience with a Weimar, I would say no.

Safer to use a tree or the motorhome chassis!

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use long rock pegs 3 or 4 normally and the advantage is you can hammer them into any ground. We tie the long lead (we use a horse lead) to the pegs at the required length and then as the lead is quiet long we put the end under a tyre and drive over it. We have a Lab and he is quiet strong.

We did have a spike/spring thing but Rolo snapped it.

But he does not alway pull, just when his Mam walks away from him


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

I use a ground spike sold in caravan shops for holding rotary dryers and aerial masts. I drive it into the ground up to the D handle to which I attach the lead. The handle's also good for lifting the spike out of the ground. It holds my german shepherd with no problem. Try searching ebay for 'caravan ground spike rotary dryer holder' - that's how I got mine.


----------

